# Blown out caliper, lost all fluid. Brake job this weekend, do I need a VAGCOM?



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

Ok so this sounds bad but when you lose you job and have no money you do what you gotta do.


My drivers side rear caliper blew out the piston cuz the pads grinded out of the caliper, whatever. I ordered all new rotors/pads/fluid front and back plus a new caliper to be safe.


I found the bleeding procedure. Have to do a full PRE BLEED then the regular bleeding sequence, 5 times apparently. :screwy:

Here's the bad part. I've been driving the car for a few months this way, with no fluid in the reservoir and barely able to stop but I had to get to my new job to make the money to repair this shiz. So my question: Is it possible I damaged or destroyed my Master Cylinder? 

Also do I NEED a VAGCOM to bleed the brakes proper or can I have a buddy pump the pedal or use a Motive Power bleeder?

If I have to use a VAG what it is the process?

Very desperate here, I can't believe I haven't had a accident yet. 

Any/all help much appreciated.:beer::beer:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, it's entirely possible that you ruined the master cylinder. If you didn't ruin it by running it dry for months, then it was probably already worn-out.

In hindsight, it would have been much less expensive to replace the rear brake pads before all this damage occurred.

Yes, you need to take the car to the VW Dealer, or somewhere else that has a machine to control/bleed the ABS System (or get VAGCOM).


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Depends, what year car are you talking about?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

vcds is needed if the car has an electronic parking brake. you wont know if you damaged the master cylinder until the caliper is replaced and the system is bled and all the components are working correctly. start by fixing what you know to be broken and move on from there.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

rommeldawg said:


> vcds is needed if the car has an electronic parking brake. you wont know if you damaged the master cylinder until the caliper is replaced and the system is bled and all the components are working correctly. start by fixing what you know to be broken and move on from there.


That's my only game plan as of now. No VCDS, just traditional parking brake.

I don't know how to use the VAGCOM in conjunction with this so I guess I wont be doing it. Unless I see some issue after its done or later on down the road I will take it to the dealer.

Thanks all.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> Depends, what year car are you talking about?


2008 MK5 Rabbit.


----------

